# Opinie > Opinie o lekach >  Silkyderm opinie

## Olga

Polecam ten produkt. 
Jest to żel silikonowy przeciw powstawaniu blizn i skuteczny podczas gojenia się ran, zapobiegającym powstawaniu szpecących zgrubiałych narośli w miejscach dawnej rany. Żel nie będzie działał, gdy blizna już powstanie.

----------


## Ania

Hej, używam silkyderm, cena ok.100zł więc nie jest tani. Uważam jednak że jest wart tej ceny, redukuje niedoskonałości skóry, jakimi są właśnie blizny, zmniejsza je i wygładza skórę, szybko się wchłania, jest bezwonny. Jest skuteczny i mogą go używać wszyscy nawet osoby z wrażliwą skórą.

----------


## Gosia

Mój chłopak używał tego żelu na blizny. Blizny powoli zanikały. Zatem również uważam że jest wart tej ceny, jak się chce poprawić swój wygląd. Dobrze się rozprowadza i szybko się wchłania. Co najważniejsze widać efekty.

----------

